# Racer Wedge



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

Can i get some pictures of the aj's race saver racers wedge. I bought a resin cast of it off ebay awhile ago, and i want to paint it up to look like they did back in the day. Also this was modified for a tyco chassis does anybody know who made the body? Are they still making them?


Thanks,

Dan


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bruce Gavins made the Tyco version of the AJ's Wedge truck. He is now retired.
The AJ's version was all blue with a silver painted grill and and a AJ's decal on the side.


sorry no pic


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

http://justwaterheaters.com.hosting.domaindirect.com/ajs/htmls/ajsweb.html

go here, Dunk!
:thumbsup:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

damn I want a AJ wedge for tyco  anyone got one for sale??????


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*AJ's Rules...Gotta love the Wedgie!*



GoodwrenchIntim said:


> damn I want a AJ wedge for tyco  anyone got one for sale??????


I bet that was me who sold you that Wedge... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&item=220279706627 Nope because I only had one light blue one for a Tyco (I know who won this one) & 2 for an AFX. 

Yep they are Bruce Gavin Castings & are very neat. You could order them in any color you wanted!

Bob...I only have one of each now (Not For Sale!)...zilla


----------



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

i bet you'd make alot of money if you would resin cast it


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Dunk21 said:


> i bet you'd make alot of money if you would resin cast it


Dunk21,

Won over $600.00 last time we went to Vegas and bet. How much is alot of money anyways? What is the Lottery up to now? Bet I don't win the Lottery. 

Have plans for a Hearse and some others to cast up when painting season freezes over here in Nebraska. If I can find the time. Maybe the person who won the blue one will cast it up?????? 

Bob...do you feel lucky?...zilla


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Bob...how about you cast some wedges(for tyco)so I can buy one...zilla, sounds like a GREAT idea


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> Bob...how about you cast some wedges(for tyco)so I can buy one...zilla, sounds like a GREAT idea


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I bet they'd look awesome lit up... but I wouldn't risk one of you last 3........hehehe!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*If yer gonna dream...*



bobhch said:


> Dunk21,
> 
> Won over $600.00 last time we went to Vegas and bet. How much is alot of money anyways? What is the Lottery up to now? Bet I don't win the Lottery.
> 
> ...


Fer 600 wampum you could buy a NASA quality space heater and maybe have enough change for a quality exhaust system in yer paint area. Then ya can cruise through the winter uninterupted. Imagine the productivity!

Put on yer respirator and dream big 'Zilla!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Will just use my old school heaters...*



Bill Hall said:


> Fer 600 wampum you could buy a NASA quality space heater and maybe have enough change for a quality exhaust system in yer paint area. Then ya can cruise through the winter uninterupted. Imagine the productivity!
> 
> Put on yer respirator and dream big 'Zilla!


Bill,

That money is long gone...oh dang! This heater and hairdryer are all I have for warmer Winter days of Phsssssssssssssssssssssshing. 

It will all work out fine as the casting can be done on snowy days. Nebraska does get some breaks from cold here and there in the Winter but, every year is different. Some colder & some warmer. 










Plus a new problem has worked itself into the works. Gingers new car is White. The Mini van wasn't a big deal-e-o for overspray but, the white Ultama needs to be pulled outside every time now....brrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Bob...hope we have a mild Winter...zilla


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Zilla, you got clear glass with yours? 
I bought 4 of them and all my glass was black.
I'm not a big fan of black glass

I wound up keeping one and selling the other 3. 
Mine were all Tyco versions.. the 440's really work nicely with that body.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Trusting a complete stranger is STUPID...just saying.*



videojimmy said:


> Zilla, you got clear glass with yours?
> I bought 4 of them and all my glass was black.
> I'm not a big fan of black glass
> 
> ...


Jimmy,

Yes all the Wedges I recieved had clear windows but, on the other bodies by Bruce I recieved mostly the black windows. Not to excited about that and may be able to use clear shhet Lexan on some of them.

Bob......zilla


----------



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

if i knew how to cast i would make the racers wedge but with vac u formed windshields because i dont have a pressure pot


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

You said "pot". heh, Heh, Heh.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

You said 'wedge', he he he, YEAH, he he he.............SHUT UP BEAVIS!!!!!!!!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Rich, I need cheap airfare to Dallas so I can fly down, run my Tycos on your cool track and bring you some Pit Row Figures. An' I promise to 'member to bring my Lewavul drawl - three years to learn but can't forget in a lifetime. :hat:


----------

